# suche portable md player/rec



## colA (17. Dezember 2002)

So ich such nen kostengünstigen MD recorder/player (Marke im prinzip egal) der an die USB schnittstelle des compis angeschlossen werden kann und natürlich ein LCD display hat. außerdem sollte er unter 250 € liegen und er sollte das "neue" (hab ich von gelesen hab aba kein plan wie das heißt. da soll man dann bis zu 3 oda 4 alben drauf bekommen) unterstützen ... danke und mÄÄÄÄhRy X-MAS !!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (18. Dezember 2002)

Das "Neue" wird dann wohl ein Algorhytmus sein, welcher viel stärker komprimiert, wodurch die Soundqualität verschlechtert wird.

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur raten ín ein Elektronikgeschäft zu gehen und einfach einmal verschiedene Typen auswählen.

Die Geräte mit USB-Schnittst. wirst du (nach meinen Infos) nicht mit 250€ bekommen.


----------



## colA (18. Dezember 2002)

ok ich war grad bei karstadt und hab mir 2 von sony angeguckt. beide kamen 299 € mit usb und dem bis zu 4 std. auf eine md


----------



## BubiBohnensack (18. Dezember 2002)

Hmm, die Soundqualität kann im LP-Mode ja so gut nicht sein...


----------



## cater (6. Januar 2003)

Da gibt's doch auch Laufwerke für PC mit MD und Longplay?! Weiß jemand wieviel die kosten, wer die macht und so?


----------



## Paule (6. Januar 2003)

ich denke mal , dass der einzigste MD-Player/recorder ,der jetzt im Moment auf dem Markt ist , ist der Sony MZ-N505
dieser hat diese Longplay funktion , , sodass maximal 320min Musik auf eine MD passen , und dazu kann man mit einem Programm von Sony (Open-MG) über die USB Schnittstelle die MP3`s oder WAV`s usw. rüberschicken , das komprimieren des Liedes dauert zwar ein wenig,aber dafür merkt man zwischen longplay4 und einer normal bespielten Md auch fast gar keinen Unterschied. (4 mal so klein , wie ein normales Lied , deshalb auch :
normale MD =80min
longplay 4 auf 80min MD = 320min)
Also im letzten Sommer hat der Player noch 240€ gekostet , und jetzt ist er wieder etwas teurer geworden ....
Aber ich denke mal für diese Leistung ist der preis sehr gering.
Daher ist er auch sehr beliebt...allein in meiner Klasse haben 6 Leute den MD-Player...

Ich hoffe , dass dir das jetzt einwenig geholfen hat..

Grüße
Paule


----------

